# Fluval FX5 Failing



## equatorthoughts (Feb 27, 2009)

I need some advice please. My Fluval FX5 is failing. Fluval is telling me to send it back. I am telling them that my 150 gallon tank of African Cichlids will die without it. They are telling me that my bubbler will keep them alive? I will be without any filtration for ten days or so. I'd like to get opinions from you guys before giving my own. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you!

This is what Hagen is saying:
"The warranty policy is 3 years on the motor unit from date of purchase with a copy of your receipt or 3 years from the manufacture date on the silver label on the motor unit. The unit has to be sent into us under the warranty for repair/replacement. The Returns Department will set it up, test, and then repair or replace based on their findings. As long as their is some type of aeration for the fish they will be fine. You just want to be sure not to overfeed because the filter isn't their to remove the particles from the water."

I should also note that the Fluval FX5 is filling up with air. The intake is nowhere near the bubbles in the tank. It also started suddlenly instead of after a recent break down and cleaning. I have removed a lot of media. The media is all bagged and bagged well. Anyway, this is what Hagen is saying about that:

"As a test will you please remove all of the media that is not Fluval for a period of 24 hours. I have a feeling the media that you are using is wearing out the motor unit because it is constricting the unit to much. Which could be causing the unit to shut down. If you do not feel comfortable testing with the media removed, the motor unit has a 3 year warranty and can be sent into us. The Returns Department will then set it up, test the unit, and repair or replace depending on their findings. "

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it'd be beneficial to send it back. The fish will be fine as long as you keep the bubbler going. Just do a small water change every night to clean up the feces until the filter is back. This is just my personal opinion though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is why every tank should have 2 filters. A least put a big sponge on the bubbler. Or pick up a used HOB or magnum and put old media in it.

You can go without the filter for a week with replacement circulation, but you shouldn't feed the fish at all. 

I would try it with no media and check the whole system for clogs (a clump of plant, gravel, etc. could constrict a hose) or cracks (a split hose will suck air). If you don't find an issue send it back.

Its the same thing as computer parts, you end up buying the replacement while they "recondition" the thing under warrantee.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

HAve you tried filling the fx5 to the top with water and plugging it back in to get rid of he air? They run for 2mins and shut off to allow the air to escape, I had this same problem. For me my fx5 was barely a trickle so I took some media out and filled it all the way up with water, I used a tub to catch all the excess water from the lid making it over flow when I put it back together. When I plugged it in all the air from the hoses escaped and the flow exploded, it was like throwing in 2 garden hoses cranked to full blast into my tank. The flow did settle down though since then but the filter works fine. 

I bet you anything your cichlids could be to blame for getting air into the filter, some cichlids find it funny to spit things into the intake of filters.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

either way it is very easy to rig a powerhead or airpump to filter. I feel if you do remove the filter for 10 days, you will likely see a ammonia spike. If you own a powerhead or a airpump you can rig it to keep both your media alive and your tank stable. You won't have much good bacteria left if you leave your media in tightly sealed bags for ten days with no food. Google DIY powerhead filter and DIY airpump filter. There are many ways to do it. You don't need to get fancy, you just need some way to move water through your media for 10 days. I can guarantee you it will look ugly. Here is good example video using an airpump. I would suggest the biggest bottle you can find and don't be afraid to make more then one if you are able too. Air stone gets put at bottom of tube. If you use a UGF powerhead it can be attached to the top of the tube. If you have a stand alone powerhead with no way to attach stuff to the intake. Then set it up so the output is pumping water down the center tube.

I don't recommend two filters on one tank... It can be done, but really not a lot of benefits IMO. I feel it is important to have a backup of some sort if its another store bought filter then fine. If its something made of junk lying around your house and held together by rubberbands thats fine too. Some of those are my main filters. UGF may be outdated, but they are awesome for parts and very easy to find cheap and used. Pumps and tubes you use for filters. The bottom grates are not as handy, but work well if you need to divide a tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The second filter doesn't have to be strong or big, it just has to be a place for "seeds" of filter bacteria to live while you clean or fix the big filter. UGs work for that, so do sponges. 
I've had too many filters fail to put all my "eggs" in one basket.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Mikaila31 said:


> I don't recommend two filters on one tank... It can be done, but really not a lot of benefits IMO.


Having more than one filter has many benefits, fish stay healthier, less water changes, you can feed more, fish grow larger, ect. More filtration the better, you probably don't have a very big tank so I can see where you are coming from but those of us with larger tanks will swear by many filters on one tank.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> but those of us with larger tanks will swear by many filters on one tank.


or one large wet/dry.

TR


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Having more than one filter has many benefits, fish stay healthier, less water changes, you can feed more, fish grow larger, ect. More filtration the better, you probably don't have a very big tank so I can see where you are coming from but those of us with larger tanks will swear by many filters on one tank.


55 gallon is my biggest and I overstock... quite a bit >.> Never needed more then one filter. If one fails I would notice within 48 hours max(much faster on show tanks). I can throw some junk together in 30 min to provide some means of filtration and just move the media around. When a filter dies you have time to figure things out before issues arise. How long you have depends on the individual tank. There has to be at least 30 fish in my 20 gallon, like 2 weeks ago I turned the filter off for about 1 week, just cuz someone said it wouldn't keep if I did. Nothing of much interest happened. I don't think I lost any fish, but IDK exactly how many are or were in there. I turned it back on about 48 hours before I added another dozen fish. Then I added 3 more a few days ago >.> I also unplug that filter ever night cuz its in my room and its noisy. I know my tanks and how stable they are and each one is different. 

As far as loosing filters, 5 years I have been doing this and not lost a single filter. I use some 12+ year old marineland 550 powerheads too. Heaters now.... I loose a lot of heaters for some reason. Luckly this year it was during the summer and my show tank did okay without the heater. I've intentionally removed heaters from other tanks as well so I could experiment with more efficient ways of heating. I need to start working on that again =/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

heaters do die more often than filters and kill more rapidly when they do. I used to have a heater in every tank and always recommended them. Now I have to calculate a risk vs. reward. I remove heaters over the summer and am considering only heating the bottom tier or putting cold-tolerant fish on the bottom.

A second heater increases risk, but there is no downside to additional filters.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess it all comes down to the individual. I have noise OCDs when trying to fall asleep. I use only interals and canisters since HOBs are insanely noisey. But only HOB I've ever used is an aquaclear, tried to live with it for a week in my room. Ended up selling it at an auction a month later. Only filters used in my room are internals. Even the light timers annoy me with their noise at night and they are all the way on the other side of the room 0.o They are on my list of things to tear apart and make better. If it came down to the tanks in my room I would rather have no filter then 2 filters, or I guess I just have to unplug alot more stuff when I go to sleep -_-


----------



## equatorthoughts (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for all of the replies, and I'm sorry for the late response. The media was blocking it, but not in way that you may expect. I was reusing the media bags, and they became clogged. Very little to no water was getting to the media. Additionally, this was causing the blockage. I finally changed them after everything else, and it came on like brand new. The tank looked great in a day. Again, thanks as always, guys!


----------

